# [PROJECT] Berlioz-Raven RV01



## [DGK] (May 9, 2011)

[PROJECT] Berlioz-Raven RV01*[PROJECT] Berlioz Marche Au Supplice*











-not entirely based by the Next's (mech) concept.
-All hardwares are purchased around 2009-2010


*Hardware*
Case-Silverstone Raven RV01
CPU-i7 920 D0
RAM-G.SKILL 6GB DDR3 6X2GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 Triple Channel
GPU-2xGTX 295 - GTX260
PSU Corsair 1000HX
Board X58 Classified 3x SLI
Sound Creative SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series - PCI Express
*LC*
Bitspower BP-WBPEI58DP2-BK BLACK FREEZER Mosfet
Bitspower BP-WBEIX58NSC-BK BLACK FREEZER NB/SB
Swiftech MCP655™ Series 12 V DC Pump
PrimoFlex Pro LRT Black Tubing -1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD
EK-D5 X-TOP
EK-BAY SPIN Reservoir - Acetal
Koolance VID-NX295 (GeForce GTX 295)
HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 1366 LT CPU Block
Feser "Monsta" 420/360 Xchanger Triple 140mm/120 Radiator
Yate Loon 140mm-120mm 3x3
BP fittings Matte Blacks
​
*Case*



Applied Carbon Fiber Vinyl [Exterior]
Tool used -Knife-Black Tape-Heatgun-Squegee-Waterspray
CF Vinyl used - Black Metro 3D Flexible Carbon Fiber Vinyl Wrap Film 60"x24






























































































Thanks for visiting,updates will be up soon.
Please dont hesitate to tell me if you guys spot any flaws.

Next up - Braiding


----------



## [DGK] (May 11, 2011)

*SLEEVING*
By MDPC-X



Black-Blue
-PSU Sleeving
-Case Sleeving (Test Mount)
-Peripherals Sleeving
-P-Clips and misc
*MDPC*




























































































































*No Compromise*


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 11, 2011)

pics of the other side of the case with the hardware?

looks great so far though!!


----------



## [DGK] (May 11, 2011)

Not  yet, im sorry,the hardwares are disassembled for block installation.
Thanks!


----------



## [DGK] (May 14, 2011)

*Blocks and some Hardwares*








*And HeatKiller*

-Carbon Fiber film applied
-Hardware shots
-Extra shots


----------



## [DGK] (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for Visiting


----------



## [DGK] (May 16, 2011)

*Radiator*




*-Feser Monsta 3x 120"/140"*











*Custom Made 1-1/4" thick, 6061 aluminum. 6.5" O.D front intakes
From MNPC Tech*




*Powder coated (overcooked) Matte black*


























*Bill Owen added a mount hole for Ribbed Plastic Tube*
Just like what he did to his mod


----------



## [DGK] (May 17, 2011)

*Vanguard Overed Boost*
*VOB for purging*
Named after this (not entirely conceptualized)






































































*The Aftermath*

























































*Thanks for visiting again *


----------



## [DGK] (May 17, 2011)

Special Thanks to ColdStorm for droppin by (My MSN is f*d up man cant hit u up)


----------



## HUSKIE (May 17, 2011)

ganda nyan tol?

san ka pinas tol?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2011)

Looking good DGK. Glad to see you posting again.


----------



## [DGK] (May 17, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> ganda nyan tol?
> 
> san ka pinas tol?



PM sent Brod.


Cold Storm said:


> Looking good DGK. Glad to see you posting again.



hah,more like a repost hehe. thanks again mate.


----------



## codyjansen (May 18, 2011)

i have never been a fan of this case because of the weird mobo position but you are making this look amazing.


----------



## Fatal (May 18, 2011)

The carbon fiber theme looks fantastic, I will be keeping an eye on this great work DGK!


----------



## adulaamin (May 18, 2011)

ang gwapo ... pic naman nung loob na fully assembled ehehehe...


----------



## [DGK] (May 19, 2011)

codyjansen said:


> i have never been a fan of this case because of the weird mobo position but you are making this look amazing.


Thanks bro


Fatal said:


> The carbon fiber theme looks fantastic, I will be keeping an eye on this great work DGK!


Eye to eye  thanks


adulaamin said:


> ang gwapo ... pic naman nung loob na fully assembled ehehehe...



La pa men busy sa work eh,update ko soon as na assemble kona thanks pare pa add nlang,


----------



## legends84 (May 19, 2011)

long time no see bro...


----------



## [DGK] (May 19, 2011)

Ye man been a while.


----------



## mATrIxLord (May 19, 2011)

nice rig man!! hope to see moar photos!!


----------



## [DGK] (May 20, 2011)

*Added Front shots (request Granted)*
*And one Sneak*

























*Respekt Salute to Ya'll!*


----------



## HUSKIE (May 20, 2011)

Monster Pc yet MAte....

Looking forward to see the inside....


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2011)

WOW!!!
Nice job so far. I really like the creativity


----------



## kciaccio (May 21, 2011)

Incredible! That is amazing. Looks like a cool building with a large cooling towers!


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2011)

Sick build man!

10/10 for sure


----------



## DrunkenMafia (May 21, 2011)

That rad is massive.  You are going to need a friggin pool pump!! lol.

Love it.

:cheers:


----------



## [DGK] (May 21, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> That rad is massive.  You are going to need a friggin pool pump!! lol.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> :cheers:


LOLZERZ man!thing is heavy too man, not to mention the hardwares n blocks installed.and 4+ litres of water.cant even lift it bro haha

Yo thanks all.

finally on Page 2. now i can spam pics again.


----------

